# Worried about cannula site



## Lauras87 (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry for sounding disgusting with the following

I took my old cannula out to find the cannula has puss over it & the site is hard with puss leaking out, my stomach is now extremely sore & I get some relief by holding it 

Erm apart from cleaning it & having a bath, does it warrant a trip to the docs?


----------



## Redkite (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Laura,

Yes you need to get some oral antibiotics ASAP - sounds like a subcutaneous infection.  Best to see the out of hours doc rather than wait till morning, because these can spread quite rapidly without treatment.  They do clear up just as quickly with antibiotics though, so don't worry


----------



## Lauras87 (Oct 17, 2013)

Rung 111 & just spoken to the clinician who thinks it's an infection from what I've told her.

She's booked me an appointment with the emergency out of hours doctor as she doesn't want me to wait til morning


----------



## Redkite (Oct 17, 2013)

Good 

My son's had two site infections, and after the second one (happened on a bank holiday weekend of course), I asked our GP for some antibiotics to keep in reserve so we could start treatment straightaway if it happens again.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 17, 2013)

Good luck Lauras hope it goes well !


----------



## Lauras87 (Oct 17, 2013)

Well I've got a site infection  

Doc has given me max strength flucloxacillin (4 times a day) & the joy of being a diabetic woman a thrush treatment in case.

Rushed to the pharmacy that shuts at 11 to find it's already closed

Thanks redkite for advising me as I'd probably of left it


----------



## Redkite (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Laura, how is it this morning?  Don't panic if the infected area initially spreads a little larger, it should start clearing up within 2 or 3 days of starting the antibiotics.  Make sure you keep your cannulas well away from this site until it has completely healed.

You've been a bit unlucky with your cannula sites so far, but don't be put off!  . Have you tried different types of infusion set yet?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear you've had to go through this Laura. I've heard reports of 'pumpers custard' [Eeeeew!] but am yet to have the pleasure!

Hope you managed to get your anti-biotics early and that things are improving today


----------



## Lauras87 (Oct 18, 2013)

managed to get some anti biotics at gone 8am this morning

seen the site pre lunch & its bruised with a yellow puss pocket - its really hard too

i hope it clears up soon as its so sore.

tbh redkite i want to give my pump back as i'm so fed up with all the problems


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 18, 2013)

pumpers custard.......oh god............

hope you feel better soon Laura....

How long do you keep the canulla in for....?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 18, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> tbh redkite i want to give my pump back as i'm so fed up with all the problems



I had many MANY moments like that in the first year Laura, including ripping the whole thing off, cannula and all,  & dumping it in the corner of the room and just glowering at it for a few hours*.

BUT

Having really seen it work in the last 6-8 months I know for sure that even though D is still stupid and annoying a lot of the time a pump is absolutely the best tool to help me cope with everything my D has to throw at me!

*not recommended


----------



## Lauras87 (Oct 18, 2013)

novorapidboi26 said:


> pumpers custard.......oh god............
> 
> hope you feel better soon Laura....
> 
> How long do you keep the canulla in for....?



Thanks NRB
Had it in for 2 days wish I knew why it had happened


----------



## Lauras87 (Oct 18, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I had many MANY moments like that in the first year Laura, including ripping the whole thing off cannula and all dumping it in the corner of the room and just glowering at it for a few hours*.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...



I am tempted by putting it in a corner & forgetting abou it


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 18, 2013)

I feel for you Laura you sound really fed up, you have been very unlucky getting a site infection and I hope it heals soon and that soreness calms down. Hang in there


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 18, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I had many MANY moments like that in the first year Laura, including ripping the whole thing off, cannula and all,  & dumping it in the corner of the room and just glowering at it for a few hours*.
> 
> 
> *not recommended



I like that "just glowering at it", having visions of a quivering wreck of a pump in the corner feeling very intimidated  pleased you're pals with it now!


----------



## Lauras87 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> I feel for you Laura you sound really fed up, you have been very unlucky getting a site infection and I hope it heals soon and that soreness calms down. Hang in there



I spoke to my DSN about it as I'm concerned about being on the pump while it clears up.

She said I've had a lot of pump issues but at least I know what to do & use my common sense to resolve the issues.

My pump tho has been given a Laura look which is used on my barristers so it now knows who's boss


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 18, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> My pump tho has been given a Laura look which is used on my barristers so it now knows who's boss



Lol, it had better start behaving then! That'll be another quivering pump not daring to put a toe out of line


----------



## Redkite (Oct 18, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> tbh redkite i want to give my pump back as i'm so fed up with all the problems



Practically all pump users reach that point in the first month or two.  But there is light at the end of the tunnel, and I'm sure once you've got the right cannulas for you, you'll love it and never want to give it back 

My son has had two site infections (out of hundreds of cannula sites), and on neither occasion did we do anything different.  It's always a freshly washed area of skin, I am OCD about hand-washing before handling any of the infusion set elements, and virtually hold my breath while doing a set change, so who knows how those bacteria managed to get in there!  Thankfully it IS rare.  Some people seem more prone to site infections than others, and if necessary an antiseptic prep can be used on the site before inserting the cannula.  And it's sensible to cast an eye over your cannula site from time to time (e.g. once a day), and if it starts looking a bit pink you can remove it earlier than schedule and thereby head off a potential site infection.

Don't give up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

